# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Возможен ли прогресс, не соблюдая регулирующих принципов?

## Виктор:)

Доброго времени суток :smilies: 

Прошу простить мое невежество, но интересует такой вопрос:
Возможен ли духовный прогресс, не соблюдая регулирующих принципов?
я уверен, что нет, даже если удовлетворение чувств более чем умеренное, и не мешает помнить о Боге.. 
но вспоминаеться, например, Джордж Харрисон, который практиковал Сознание Кришны с молодых лет, но употреблял табак практически до самой смерти...
Можно узнать мнение более опытных преданых?
Спасибо

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Возможен. До того уровня, когда человек поймёт, что несоблюдение мешает дальнейшему продвижению, захочет, а впоследствии и научиться им следовать.

----------


## Виктор:)

все гениальное - просто  :smilies: 
Спасибо огромное)
еще есть версии?) для разнообразия мнений)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прямые методы бхакти дают нам Кришну и потому следование им (даже без регулирующих принципов) принесет духовное благо. Регулирующие принципы не дают нам Кришну, но не следование им ослабляет нашу духовную практику и отягощает карму. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада дал нам полную программу: принимай благоприятное (прямые методы бхакти) и отвергай неблагоприятное (откажись от нарушения принципов). По опыту мы видим, что единицы могут сразу отказаться от греха и начинают практиковать духовный процесс, не следуя еще строго всем принципам. Но по мере роста духовности у человека появляется правильное понимание и сила противостоять соблазнам. Как известно, есть два основных принципа духовной жизни: всегда помнить о Кришне и никогда не забывать о Нем. Все остальные правила являются слугами этих двух правил. Прямые методы бхакти помогают нам помнить о Кришне, а следование регулирующим принципам помогает не забывать о Нем.

----------


## madhusudana das

> все гениальное - просто 
> Спасибо огромное)
> еще есть версии?) для разнообразия мнений)


Версия одна, либо Кришна или майа!
Можно только более подробней, а об этом говорят наши учителя исккон.
И книги Шрилы Прабхупады.
Остаётся только следовать и будет ясно, а если осознанно стремится нарушать принципы и это смысл жизни? бхакти-йога это не путь чувственных наслождений.

----------


## madhusudana das

> я уверен, что нет, даже если удовлетворение чувств более чем умеренное, и не мешает помнить о Боге.. 
> но вспоминаеться, например, Джордж Харрисон, который практиковал Сознание Кришны с молодых лет, но употреблял табак практически до самой смерти...


Преданные исккон следуют наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, а не Джорджа Харисона.Да и Харисон сам не посоветовал бы вам курить табак, Кришна в Б.Г.9.30 говорит, что "даже есле преданная мне душа совершает самые отвратительные поступки её следует считаь святой", а Джордж Харисон как вы помните из его биографии для исккон очень много сделал, дай Бог каждому так служить.

----------


## Виктор:)

> Преданные исккон следуют наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, а не Джорджа Харисона..


я не искал оправдания себе) перестал употреблять табак оочень давно, а алкоголь и мясо около года назад. при чем сам к этому пришел, не быв знакомим с книгами Прабхупады. а с Ведической культурой стыкался толкько по лекциям Торсунова и Хакимова.. теперь затянуло с головой) начал практиковать, и самому не вериться в такое могущество Маха-мантры в столь краткий срок..) Всем желаю счастья, спасибо большое!)

----------


## madhusudana das

> я не искал оправдания себе)


Харе Кришна, а Вас никто и необвиняет. Мне просто показалось,что у Вас сомнения по поводу Джорджа Харисона, "преданный он или нет?" вот Ваше сообщение:" Прошу простить мое невежество, но интересует такой вопрос:
 Возможен ли духовный прогресс, не соблюдая регулирующих принципов?
 я уверен, что нет, даже если удовлетворение чувств более чем умеренное, и не мешает помнить о Боге.. 
 но вспоминаеться, например, Джордж Харрисон, который практиковал Сознание Кришны с молодых лет, но употреблял табак практически до самой смерти..." сомнения это естественно и их не надо скрывать так как это тоже препятствия на духовном пути.

----------


## Виктор:)

Харе Кришна! Спасибо

----------


## Эдвард

> Возможен ли духовный прогресс, не соблюдая регулирующих принципов?


Да, но он будет очень медленным. Пока преданный не очиститься до осознания необходимости следования правилам благостной жизни  :smilies:

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Это уже было  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

Хе  :smilies:  Пропустил ))) 
Еще думаю, откуда дежа вю при написании? Первые сообщения прочитал вчера, а сегодня, бегло пробежав по постам, решил ответить )))

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Ну тогда ответьте тем, кто не считает прогресс от шраддхи да бхаджана-крии духовным  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Нет, не возможен. У Верховного Господа Шри Кришны очень высокие требования.


Так же у Него есть такое замечательное качество, как снисходительность, то есть, Он замечает только хорошее и не замечает плохого. Его милость может перекрыть наше несовершенство. Не стоит отнимать даже малейший шанс у падших душ Кали-юги. Проповедь должна быть вдохновляющей, а не обескураживающей. В конце концов, Господь Чайтанйа - спаситель падших (Патита Павана). Я согласен с тем, что мы не должны думать, что это нормально - не следовать принципам. С другой стороны, мы должны вдохновлять на практику бхакти любого, веря, что Кришна поможет искреннему, но не очень зрелому человеку. Вопрос сознательного мошенничества (и к Кришне хочу и Майу хочу), естественно, не рассматривается.

----------


## Галим

> Нет, не возможен.


Нет,возможен :tongue:  .Более того если вы раньше времени принимаете на себя непосильную ношу,то можете сорвать спину,т.е притормозить свой духовный прогресс,а то и отправится вспять.






> *2. Без преодоления стадии анартха-нивритти духовный прогресс невозможен.*


а разве до анартха ниврити нет прогресса?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Что такое духовный прогресс и происходит ли он вообще? Так много иллюзий. Чуть изменился свет, и отвратительное кажется прекрасным. Из экскриментов можно вылепить что угодно, и они будут уже восхищать, могут даже вызывать аппетит. Особенно Кали-юга богата такими иллюзиями.  Так что такое духовный прогресс? Вера в свое или чье-то понимание мыслей или желаний Кришны? В контексте данного вопроса организация религиозных процессов, как то контроль и оценки людей на основе резолюций, несет очень внешний смысл. Но так или иначе это тоже смысл, имеющий как ни странно свое высшее предназначение.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Что такое духовный прогресс и происходит ли он вообще? Так много иллюзий.


Но ведь Шрила Прабхупада дал довольно ясные критерии духовного прогресса: возрастающая привязанность к Кришне и ослабление привязанности к материи. Когда преданному нужно все меньше материальных удобств и наслаждений и он все больше погружается в процессы воспевания, слушания, служения, то это и есть прогресс. Разве тут есть какие-то разночтения? Какие тут иллюзии? А если имеют место какие-то отклонения, то значит, прогресса нет или люди чисто по внешним критериям прогресс определяли (что кто-то чего-то много сделел в количественном отношении). Тогда получается, что их иллюзия (неведение о критериях прогресса) породили иллюзорную оценку.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Но ведь Шрила Прабхупада дал довольно ясные критерии духовного прогресса: возрастающая привязанность к Кришне и ослабление привязанности к материи. Когда преданному нужно все меньше материальных удобств и наслаждений и он все больше погружается в процессы воспевания, слушания, служения, то это и есть прогресс. Разве тут есть какие-то разночтения? Какие тут иллюзии? А если имеют место какие-то отклонения, то значит, прогресса нет или люди чисто по внешним критериям прогресс определяли (что кто-то чего-то много сделел в количественном отношении). Тогда получается, что их иллюзия (неведение о критериях прогресса) породили иллюзорную оценку.


Для меня не столь ясно. Да и думаю для вас тоже. Критерии эти, конечно, всем известны. Но боюсь, что определять действительное наличие вкуса или отреченности не так уж просто. Все постоянно меняется. Сейчас одно, завтра другое, нет уверенности в том, что видимое сейчас и есть правда. Зато есть уверенность в том, что все скорее всего еще тысячу раз изменится. Называть прогрессом можно разное. И как мне кажется, мы разное и называем. То, что очень ясно и понятно в данный момент, называете вы. А то, что совсем еще не понятно в обозримом будущем - я. Я склонен называть прогрессом то, что уже ни чем не будет поколеблено. Здесь часто у меня очень нет большой уверенности, мне показывает опыт наблюдений за собой и другими, что все, что легко увидеть, оказывается очень зыбким. Хотя провозглают прогресс у нас постоянно, но я думаю, что это работают более или менее организационные социальные механизмы, чем реально имеет место духовный прогресс, а именно повышение уровня привязанности к Святому Имени или понижение уровня отречения. Отречение может быть долгим, но в старости прорвет. Какое же это отречение? Обезьянье? А уж про вкус вообще сложно говорить. Кто-то упоенно воспевает, и это какой-то вкус. Но тот ли это прогресс, который настоящий  - еще вопрос. Т.к. в любой момент воспевание может остановиться. Упоение оказывается часто чем-то не столь уж глубоким. Хотя разным людям показаться может всякое. Кому-то достаточно увидеть чье-то упоение, и он уже делает выводы. А как показное упоение кончается, приходится делать другие выводы. Что тоже может быть обманом. То же касается и т.н. стабильности. Что такое стабильность и для кого она верна? Для кого-то 3 постоянства года это как для другого 30. Я знаю, что у меня нет веских оснований проводить такое разделение, но я все равно провожу. Иной раз чей-то год следования сойдет за десяток. А чье-то падение окажется лишь ширмой, а другие будут с упоением воспевать это падение долгие годы, при этом на самом деле совершая моральное падение в чьих-то глазах, хотя внешние статусные критерии стойкости и сохраняются. И в самом деле, разве нельзя быть вегетарианцем и при этом сволочью? Или воспевать Харе Кришна с упоением, получать инициации, а потом вдруг сотворить  нечто, никак не согласующееся с канонами прогресса?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я согласен с тем, что по разным причинам возможны изменения, как вверх, так и вниз, но критерии прогресса не меняются. Насколько стабилен прогресс - это уже другой вопрос, но то, что он вполне реален, думаю, что каждый может ощутить на своем опыте. Однако если человек не прошел уровня анартха-нивритти, то прогресс явно не может пока быть стабильным. Однако это не означает, что его нет совсем. Иногда человек делает два шага вперед, потом один шаг назад, но в общем итоге получается, что хотя бы один шаг вперед он все-таки сделал. Есть известный стих из ШБ 1.5.17 "Человек, оставивший материальные занятия ради преданного служения Господу, но не достигший зрелости, иногда может пасть, однако даже в этой неудаче для него нет ничего плохого...". Далее в БГ 2.40  "на этом пути никто не знает потерь...",  Далее ШБ 1.5.19 "..даже если преданный Господа Кришны порой падает, он, безусловно, не живет в материальном мире, как другие люди...." "...позже, оставив эти полные скорби материальные миры, он становится Моим спутником в трансцендентном мире.."

Поэтому я уверен, что прогресс все-таки есть, хотя в Кали-югу редко кому удается пройти по прямой и ни разу не отклониться. То есть, мой вывод в том, что нестабильность прогресса не означает его отсутствие. Мы порой слишком категоричны в своих оценках того, кто продвинутый, а кто - падший. В итоге все может оказаться наоборот, но дело не в этом. Дело в том, что те, кто так или иначе соприкоснулись с Кришной, в любом случае постепенно прогрессируют.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Наверное,сложно определять уровень вайшнава внешними факторами.
Хотелось бы вспомнить из Шастр что-то...Например Вритрасура,демоном был или Индра тот же или Брахма(наш гуру),и у них были периоды нестабильности...
С другой стороны,для нас ,их нестабильность-не оправдание.
Падение может быть случайным или намеренным.Намеренное ,спланированное,потакаемое падение-это не красиво,плохо и глупо.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

ответ для ВК
Это несомненно. Но я не в защиту противника прогресса. Просто хочу сказать, что реальный прогресс, так сказать глазами Кришны, почти всегда не виден никому иному, кроме особых личностей, проявляющихся в роли гуру для этого человека.

Мы можем конечно кого-то осудить или наоборот превознести за то, что он либо следует, либо не следует регулирующим принципам, но это будет скорее способом утверждения самого пути следования, чем оценкой прогресса отдельно взятого человека. Потому что реальное положение дел, т.е. то, как Кришна решит относительно него, большинство оценщиков себе даже не представляют.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Падение может быть случайным или намеренным.Намеренное ,спланированное,потакаемое падение-это не красиво,плохо и глупо.


Только вот кто берется решать это? Каким было падение? Но ведь берутся. И это скорее необходимо, чем обходимо. Тоже не в оправдание. Кто-то оставляет тело, и если все было у него ок, то общество его несомненно провожает в лучший мир, а если было не ок, то общество промолчит. Но кто куда отправился, - вряд ли кто-то знает это наверняка. Можем только додумывать, говорить отповедные речи или наоборот недоговаривать. А ведь то, кто куда уходит можно было бы отчасти признать мерилом прогресса в этой жизни. Общественные способы оценок этого прогресса очень зыбки, несмотря на ясность критериев. Если хотите, то прогресс есть, он существует, но в каком-то полу-вероятностном виде, восприятие прогресса чрезвычайно социализировано, это скорее предрассудки, механизмы PR, чем реальность. Прогресс можно почувствовать, и тут же можно почувствовать, что ошибся. Был он или нет у меня или у кого-то еще никак не влияет на фундаментальные критерии прогресса.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Только вот кто берется решать это? Каким было падение?


 Не,это я имею ввиду самоанализ.Лично я себя знаю-где слабинка,ложь и  падение намеренное.
Других судить низя,но привычка есть.Это потому что хочется оправдаться самому ,возвыситься или типа того.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Не,это я имею ввиду самоанализ.Лично я себя знаю-где слабинка,ложь и  падение намеренное.
> Других судить низя,но привычка есть.Это потому что хочется оправдаться самому ,возвыситься или типа того.


Низя, но надо  :smilies:  Дабы все помнили, что прогресс это не что-то эфимерное, а очень даже помогает жить рядом с нами

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Прогресс можно почувствовать, и тут же можно почувствовать, что ошибся. Был он или нет у меня или у кого-то еще никак не влияет на фундаментальные критерии прогресса.


Для меня критерием прогресса только одно-ощущения при повторении джапы.Если я чувствую,что есть контакт-значит и прогресс есть.А нет контакта,значит  опять апарадхи,тама гуна,пренебрежение и обман.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Низя, но надо  Дабы все помнили, что прогресс это не что-то эфимерное, а очень даже помогает жить


О,переходите в сферы не доступные моему умишке:-)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> О,переходите в сферы не доступные моему умишке:-)


Если никого совсем нельзя оценивать, то получается просто анархизм. Сами себя для себя мы оценим не высоко, не низко - как раз, чтоб все гуру оказались по ту сторону реальности, а все идиоты - по эту. Проблема в том, что если оценивать все-таки можно, то получается уже социализм, в котором мораль блюдется строго тиранами и их стукачами. Я бы предпочел найти место реальному прогрессу где-то между нельзя и можно. Но где это место, есть ли оно.

----------


## Галим

> Но где это место, есть ли оно.


Да,есть,на уровне мадхьяма вы сможете легко это видет,кто на каком уровне.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Да,есть,на уровне мадхьяма вы сможете легко это видет,кто на каком уровне.


И где это? Вы просто назвали по другому, а место не указали. На т.н. уровне мадхьямы можно так же легко ошибаться, в том числе и насчет своего уровня мадхьямы. Сегодня я весь такой умудренный мадхьяма, а завтра хлобысь - и тама. Случалось и с "уттама". Но способность к оценке уровней остается навсегда, это не подвержено изменениям. Однажды узрел там чего-то у кого-то, ну значит все, отмене не подлежит, вечный навык.

----------


## Галим

> И где это? Вы просто назвали по другому, а место не указали.


За вас это место ни кто не найдет,могут только указать,а дойти придется самому.


> На т.н. уровне мадхьямы можно так же легко ошибаться, в том числе и насчет своего уровня мадхьямы. Сегодня я весь такой умудренный мадхьяма, а завтра хлобысь - и тама. Однако ж способность к оценке уровней остается навсегда, это не подвержено изменениям.


Что толку об этом говорить-это надо достичь.Уровень мадхямы-это ништха,когда вы ее обретете у вас уже не останется сомнений-где я?Если вы поели,вам уже нет необходимости у кого нибудь спрашивать-сыт ли я?Толком я это объяснить не могу ибо не достиг этого уровня,но он точно есть,где вы все видите в истинном свете.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> За вас это место ни кто не найдет,могут только указать,а дойти придется самому.Что толку об этом говорить-это надо достичь.Уровень мадхямы-это ништха,когда вы ее обретете у вас уже не останется сомнений-где я?Если вы поели,вам уже нет необходимости у кого нибудь спрашивать-сыт ли я?Толком я это объяснить не могу ибо не достиг этого уровня,но он точно есть,где вы все видите в истинном свете.


Что он есть, я не сомневаюсь. А что толку вам мне указывать, если вы сами там не были и не знаете, где он. Книжных слов я и сам вам могу, если хотите. Может быть достигнете и тогда уже расскажете, как оно все на самом-то деле устроено на свете. Только вот боюсь, мне будет без разницы, я же не поверю в конкретно вашу мадхьяму, с чего бы вдруг мне в это поверить? Сегодня вы мадхьяма, нишху практикуете, а завтра может быть передумаете.

----------


## Галим

> Что он есть, я не сомневаюсь. А что толку вам мне указывать, если вы сами там не были и не знаете, где он. Книжных слов я и сам вам могу, если хотите. Может быть достигнете и тогда уже расскажете, как оно все на самом-то деле устроено на свете. Только вот боюсь, мне будет без разницы, я же не поверю в конкретно вашу мадхьяму, с чего бы вдруг мне в это поверить? Сегодня вы мадхьяма, нишху практикуете, а завтра может быть передумаете.


Мадхьма в первую очередь всегда счастлив,вы не сможете пройти мимо него,это заразная болезнь :mig:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Но где это место, есть ли оно.


Среди друзей,наверное.И среди старших  доброжелателей.
А иногда и сосед может  подсказать кое-что.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Мадхьма в первую очередь всегда счастлив,вы не сможете пройти мимо него,это заразная болезнь


Вот давайте и проверим. Как будете в первую очередь счастлив, сразу приезжайте и постарайтесь попасть в поле моего зрения. Я к вам не поеду, т.к. мне и так все ясно.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Среди друзей,наверное.И среди старших  доброжелателей.
> А иногда и сосед может  подсказать кое-что.


Не травите душу. Я и так себя чувствую одиноким фриком, это как итог моего счастливого пути, а тут еще вы с друзьями

----------


## madhusudana das

> Мадхьма в первую очередь всегда счастлив,вы не сможете пройти мимо него,это заразная болезнь


Да она заразная но в том случае если есть предрасспаложенность к такому преданному, а для этого нужна шрадха - вера в процесс бхакти йоги и общение с преданными садху-санга.
 И в процесе садху-санги мы находим такого преданного и начинаем заражатся в процесе бхаджана-крии - преданного служения под руководством опытного духовного учителя.

  Для более подробной информации рекомендую книги Вишванатха чакраварти тхакура, Мадхурья кадамбини и Шикша-гуру возрождение традиций в исккон, Шиварамы свами.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Не травите душу. Я и так себя чувствую одиноким фриком, это как итог моего счастливого пути, а тут еще вы с друзьями


Ну мы и есть друзья.Нас мало,но мы все в тельняшках.Потом у Вас жена есть,чем не друг человека?Лучший.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Да она заразная но в том случае если еть предрасспаложенность к такому преданному, а для этого нужна шрадха и общение с преданными садху-санга.
>  И в процесе садху-санги мы находим такого преданного и начинаем заражатся в процесе бхаджана-крии.


Эх,елки.Нихто по русски уже не говорит.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Нет, не возможен. У Верховного Господа Шри Кришны очень высокие требования. 
> 
> Рассмотрим поэтапно, что случается с человеком, который не избавился от анартх и не соблюдает регулирующие принципы.....


   Харе Кришна, Антон, а как вы считаете до анартха-ниврити, духовный рост или нет? К сожелению немогу привести цитат но в бхагават-гите Кришна сказал, что "тот кто встал на путь преданного служения, того кришна лично защищает". С привиденными ниже Ваших слов цитатами я согласен, но Ваши слова мне показались как-то котегоричными и без поваротными. Возможно я неправильно Вас понял, проясните пожалуйсто. А то Джордж Харисон получается Всётаки некудышний неофит, который курит табак.




> Доброго времени суток
> 
> Прошу простить мое невежество, но интересует такой вопрос:
> Возможен ли духовный прогресс, не соблюдая регулирующих принципов?
> я уверен, что нет, даже если удовлетворение чувств более чем умеренное, и не мешает помнить о Боге.. 
> но вспоминаеться, например, Джордж Харрисон, который практиковал Сознание Кришны с молодых лет, но употреблял табак практически до самой смерти...
> Можно узнать мнение более опытных преданых?
> Спасибо

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Ну мы и есть друзья.Нас мало,но мы все в тельняшках.Потом у Вас жена есть,чем не друг человека?Лучший.


Семья это да, ну а что вокруг семьи?  Да и вообще я щас в командировке.

----------


## madhusudana das

Антон, в шастрах много чего, говорится. Но есть метод: гуру, садху,шастры, этот метод направляет понимание преданного о сознании Кришны. На Ваше мнение сразу же ответили некоторые садху. Теперь Вам остаётся обратится к гуру, а информацией Вы достаточно хорошо владеете. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Думаю, что данный спор может быть резрешен через понимание ключевого слова в изначальном вопросе - "прогресс". Все участники признали, что движение от шраддхи до анартха-нивритти вполне можно назвать прогрессом. Что же это, как не прогресс? Но потом заходит речь о "настоящем прогрессе", который заключается в преодолении анартх, развитии вкуса и т.д. Поэтому нужно просто признать, что любое движение к Кришне можно назвать прогрессом, но серьезный прогресс, естественно, начинается после освобождения от анартх. 
Это примерно то же самое, что спор о том, кто такой преданный. В одном месте сказано, что преданный это тот, кто хотя бы однажды произнес святое имя, а в другом месте сказано, что преданный - это тот, от чьего произнесения Святого имени другие люди становятся преданными. Это просто разные состояния преданности. 

Так и прогресс бывает на разных стадиях. Просто при проповеди нужно учитывать уровень вопрошающего и отвечать так, чтобы вдохновлять человека на дальнейшую практику, а не подписывать категоричный приговор о том, что "прогресс без принципов невозможен, потому что в шастрах сказано....(цитаты смотри выше)". В шастах много чего сказано.
Если мы просто начнем проповедовать регулирующие принципы без духовной жизни, то мало кто это будет воспринимать, а тем более следовать. В первую очередь мы проповедуем воспевание и даем человеку самую достойную цель - Кришну и все это философски обосновываем. А потом говорим, что за это нужно платить определенную цену - нужно расстаться с грехом и объясняем, как это сделать. Все остальное человек уже решает сам.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Думаю, что данный спор может быть резрешен через понимание ключевого слова в изначальном вопросе - "прогресс"......


Харе Кришна Врадженра Кумар прабху. Спасибо Вам за объяснение. Меня завут Максим, а Мадхусудана это мой псевдоним. И спасибо, что Вы напрвляете наши баталии (-: в нужное русло. Благодаря Вашему объяснению я понял в чём моё непонимание объяснений этого преданного. 
  Он был категоричен в вопросе обретения стадий выше анартха-ниврити, что является правельным. Теперь понятно.Спасибо, Харе Кришна.

----------


## Галим

> Но потом заходит речь о "настоящем прогрессе", который заключается в преодолении анартх, развитии вкуса и т.д.


Если говорить о "настоящем" прогрессе,то и уровнь бхавы можно считать неполноценным,так как с этого уровня возможно падение(история Бхарата Махараджа),получается и на уровне бхавы сохраняются некоторые анартхи.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Если мы просто начнем проповедовать регулирующие принципы без духовной жизни, то мало кто это будет воспринимать, а тем более следовать. В первую очередь мы проповедуем воспевание и даем человеку самую достойную цель - Кришну и все это философски обосновываем. А потом говорим, что за это нужно платить определенную цену - нужно расстаться с грехом и объясняем, как это сделать. Все остальное человек уже решает сам.


Думается,хорошо бы ещё двигаться в направлении давания не только Кришны,но и среды,общества для преданных.Потому что по первой ,человеку требуются люди,вайшнавы,друзья...Кришну не каждый может ощутить и ощущать постоянно (в Божестве или Святом Имени).

Предположим,есть затеи ашрамов,хорошая идея.Преданные вместе практикуют,а вот  не дай Бог,оженись такой  и всё,пиши пропало.Уже общения то мало вайшнавского,работаешь среди обычных людей.И часто,на этом этапе всё и тормозиться,начинается перекос.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Думается,хорошо бы ещё двигаться в направлении давания не только Кришны,но и среды,общества для преданных.Потому что по первой ,человеку требуются люди,вайшнавы,друзья...Кришну не каждый может ощутить и ощущать постоянно (в Божестве или Святом Имени).
> 
> Предположим,есть затеи ашрамов,хорошая идея.Преданные вместе практикуют,а вот  не дай Бог,оженись такой  и всё,пиши пропало.Уже общения то мало вайшнавского,работаешь среди обычных людей.И часто,на этом этапе всё и тормозиться,начинается перекос.


Стовосьмипудово! Знаю только один случай (как мне кажется) прогресса после женитьбы. Человек стал добрым-добрым, похудел до болеменее и вообще стал меняться как раз в направлении возмещения преданным недостатка дружбы и человекозаботы. Остальные случаи это гиблое дело в основном (как мне кажется).

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...Преданные вместе практикуют,а вот  не дай Бог,оженись такой  и всё,пиши пропало.Уже общения то мало вайшнавского,работаешь среди обычных людей.И часто,на этом этапе всё и тормозиться,начинается перекос.


- вся религия происходит внутри человека. это искренние отношения человека и Бога.(это не ячейка комсомола или местный приход РПЦ).

Все внешние перемены не имеют значения. А если заимели, то и не было особо ничего внутри, на несчастье верующего. Чего-то человек не понял...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> - вся религия происходит внутри человека. это искренние отношения человека и Бога.(это не ячейка комсомола или местный приход РПЦ).
> 
> Все внешние перемены не имеют значения. А если заимели, то и не было особо ничего внутри, на несчастье верующего. Чего-то человек не понял...


Тут одновременно.И личная духовная практика и для начинающего общение.Для начинающих нужно общество друзей в преданном служении.
Что  имею ввиду под личной духовной практикой:джапа  утром ,хорошая ,качественная ,чтение книг Прабхупады и их изучение и служение особое,по душе.

Общение с друзьями -не только встретился и побазарил о школе-машине-стройке,но и  нечто иное ,Божественное.
В конце концов,Господь Чайтанья организовал движение для всех,санкиртана.Когда люди (самые разумные)собираются вместе и воспевают Имя Бога.
Вовсе не обязательно это толпа делящихся нама-хатчиков  с  флажками,лозунгами,мега целями мирового масштаба.Может быть это 2 ,3 человека,очень доверяющих друг другу ...И помогающих в памятовании на Господа.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Я как раз непосредственно цитировал Гуру и Садху. 
> 
> Шри Шримад Рупа Госвами является Абхидея-Ачарьей нашей Сампрадайи, а Шри Шримад Санатана Госвами является Самбандха-Ачарьей.


Да я прошу прощения у Вас, т.к. был невнимателен, по поводу прогресса до уровня анартха-ниврити. Я говорил про прогресс с позиции неофита (каништхи-адхикари), соответственно Вас непонял.
  А про гуру я думал, что это должно быть личностное общение т.е. с проявленым для наших глаз (вапу), получается и здесь я непонял Вас?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Тут одновременно.И личная духовная практика и для начинающего общение.Для начинающих нужно общество друзей в преданном служении.
> Что  имею ввиду под личной духовной практикой:джапа  утром ,хорошая ,качественная ,чтение книг Прабхупады и их изучение и служение особое,по душе.
> 
> Общение с друзьями -не только встретился и побазарил о школе-машине-стройке,но и  нечто иное ,Божественное.
> В конце концов,Господь Чайтанья организовал движение для всех,санкиртана.Когда люди (самые разумные)собираются вместе и воспевают Имя Бога.
> Вовсе не обязательно это толпа делящихся нама-хатчиков  с  флажками,лозунгами,мега целями мирового масштаба.Может быть это 2 ,3 человека,очень доверяющих друг другу ...И помогающих в памятовании на Господа.


 Вы знаете, что Господь в Вашем сердце, смотрит на Вас?
("джапа  утром ,хорошая ,качественная"...)

имхо, ИСККОН очень удачно называется "обществом". Обществом по интересу, интересу каждого. Людей объединяет что-то личное каждого, разделяемое многими.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Я как раз непосредственно цитировал Гуру и Садху. 
> 
> Шри Шримад Рупа Госвами является Абхидея-Ачарьей нашей Сампрадайи, а Шри Шримад Санатана Госвами является Самбандха-Ачарьей.


Не проясните?

----------


## Галим

> рассеивает густую тьму, окутавшую весь мир, так и святое имя, стоит лишь раз произнести его, разрушает все грехи. Слава святому имени, благословляющему своей милостью всю вселенную". (Шри Шридхара Свами, Падйавали, стих 16)


Здесь говорится о чистом святом имени,мы же повторяем десятилетиями намапаратх,ну иногда проскальзывает намабхас.



> В этой связи также уместен пример Аджамилы, который, всего лишь раз произнеся имя Господа в намабхасе, очистился от всех анартх вплоть до авидьи (невежества, которое является изначальной причиной материального рабства) и достиг лотосных стоп Господа.


Ошибаетесь,повторения намабхаса лишь не позволила ямадутам забрать его в ад,Аджамиле пришлось вернутся в тело и продолжить практику преданного служения и только через несколько лет упорной практики он достиг совершенства.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> имхо, ИСККОН очень удачно называется "обществом". Обществом по интересу, интересу каждого. Людей объединяет что-то личное каждого, разделяемое многими.


Здорово.Хороший дом построил Прабхупада.Не правда ли?

----------


## Галим

> Получается, что ошибаюсь не я, а Шри Шримад Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, так как это была Его цитата.


вот ваша цитата


> В этой связи также уместен пример Аджамилы, который, всего лишь раз произнеся имя Господа в намабхасе, очистился от всех анартх вплоть до авидьи (невежества, которое является изначальной причиной материального рабства) и достиг лотосных стоп Господа.


Спрашивается-если Аджамила уже достиг Господа,то зачем ему было вновь возвращатся в этот мир,и упорно заниматься практикой?И почему вишнудуты не забрали его сразу с собой?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Здорово.Хороший дом построил Прабхупада.Не правда ли?


думаю, хороший

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Чисто прозаический вопрос. Падать могут все или почти все. Уттама адхикари надежно можно поставить в соответсвие уровню бхавы, но даже тогда возможно падение. Не будем брать уттама, возьмем хотя бы мадхьяму, соответственно нишху. Итак, если с уровня ништхи падения не столь уж уникальны, и если падением признать нарушение регулирующих принципов, то как количественно в падениях или в сроке до падения или как-то иначе выражается эта самая ништха? Скажем, десять лет нишхи, а потом одно падение, и снова десять лет ништхи? Или 20 лет? Или сколько? Чтобы ништху уже можно было справедливо назвать ништхой  :smilies:  А после падения с ништхи как скоро снова эта ништха начинается? В общем такие пошлые, но интересные вопросы. Но не для спекуляций, пожалуйста.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Вы описали не ту ситуацию, о которой я спросил. Я спросил про падения, а не про их отсутсвие. Если нет падений, то все стройно и понятно. Но это если нет. А если есть? А ведь они есть. Это подтвержается как шастрами, так и жизнью. Если шастры говорят, что падения вероятны с этих высоких ступеней, как мадхьяма, так и уттама, то сомневаться не приходится - они есть и будут. Не обязательно, но и не исключительно. А уж коль скоро это есть, то хотелось бы знать, какие существуют оценки уровней по падениям и по возвратам на прежний уровень

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А ведь они есть.


Слушайте,а ведь есть падения ,аж с Духовного мира...Не то что там материальный какой -то.
Хотя некоторые считают,что падений нет.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Слушайте,а ведь есть падения ,аж с Духовного мира...Не то что там материальный какой -то.
> Хотя некоторые считают,что падений нет.


Те падения другие, насколько я понимаю. Здесь сказывается обусловленность или ее последние отголоски. А потом уже не падают, хотя и сохраняют ту же пограничную природу татастха. И насколько я понимаю, по поводу конституциональных т.н. типов джив есть нестыковки с иными (неискконовскими) представлениями.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Чисто прозаический вопрос. Падать могут все или почти все. Уттама адхикари надежно можно поставить в соответсвие уровню бхавы, но даже тогда возможно падение. Не будем брать уттама, возьмем хотя бы мадхьяму, соответственно нишху. Итак, если с уровня ништхи падения не столь уж уникальны, и если падением признать нарушение регулирующих принципов, то как количественно в падениях или в сроке до падения или как-то иначе выражается эта самая ништха? Скажем, десять лет нишхи, а потом одно падение, и снова десять лет ништхи? Или 20 лет? Или сколько? Чтобы ништху уже можно было справедливо назвать ништхой  А после падения с ништхи как скоро снова эта ништха начинается? В общем такие пошлые, но интересные вопросы. Но не для спекуляций, пожалуйста.


что есть ништха, если есть преданность Богу? может, мы что-то хотим взамен за ништху?
Господь с удовольствием это исполнит!
здесь...

----------


## Галим

> Прабхупада ответил, что польза от этого есть, но результаты будут приходить очень медленно. Он сравнил это с разжиганием костра, который одновременно поливают водой".


А также в Б.г говорится-
	Тот, кто удерживает свои органы чувств от действий, но  чей  ум привязан к объектам чувств, несомненно сам себя обманывает и  называется притворщиком.

	Комментарий: Существует много притворщиков, которые отказываются действовать в сознании Кришны, устраивают представление из медитации, в то время, как в действительности  их  ум  остается  на уровне чувственных наслаждений. Или еще такие  притворщики  могут рассуждать на сухие философские темы, чтобы произвести  впечатление на своих искушенных слушателей, и такие люди в этом стихе называются величайшими обманщиками.  Руководствуясь  лишь  стремлением к  удовлетворению  чувств,  человек  может  заниматься  деятельностью, соответствующей любому социальному положению, но  если он следует правилам и предписаниям своего  истинного  статуса, его существование постепенно очищается. Тот же,  кто  разыгрывает из себя йога, в то время, как в действительности ищет объекты для удовлетворения чувств, называется величайшим обманщиком, даже если иногда он рассуждает о философии. Его знания  не  представляют никакой ценности, так как результаты знания такого грешника отбирает иллюзорная энергия Господа. Ум такого притворщика осквернен, и потому эта показная медитация не имеет никакой цены.

----------


## Руслан

ХАРЕ КРИШНА!

Из книги Прабхупады "Нектар наставлений":



(Антйа, 6.227) сказано:
джихвара лаласе йеи ити-ути дхайа
шишнодара-парайана кршна нахи пайа
«Тому, кто рыщет повсюду в поисках наслаждений для собственного языка и потакает любым желаниям желудка и гениталий, никогда не прийти к Кришне».

Как уже говорилось, язык, желудок и половые органы расположены на одной линии и относятся к одной категории. 

Господь Чаитанйа говорил: бхала на кхаибе ара бхала на парибе — «Никогда не носите роскошных нарядов и не ешьте изысканных блюд» (Ч.-ч., Антйа, 6.236).

Исходя из вышесказанного, можно понять, что больной желудок является одним из признаков того, что человек не контролирует его побуждений. Стремясь есть больше, чем необходимо, мы создаем себе массу проблем. Однако, если соблюдать посты, например, в дни экадаши и Джанмаштами,можно контролировать желания своего желудка.

Что же касается побуждений гениталий, то существует два вида сексуальных отношений —предосудительные и дозволенные, или законные и незаконные отношения. 

Достигнув зрелости, мужчина, согласно правилам и предписаниям шастр, может жениться и использовать свои гениталии для зачатия хороших детей. Это соответствует требованиям закона и заповедям религии. В противном случае человек зачастую прибегает к многочисленным противоестественным способам удовлетворения полового инстинкта, не зная порою никаких ограничений. К недозволенному сексу шастры относят мысли о сексуальных отношениях, планы вступить в них, разговоры о них, сам половой акт и искусственные способы удовлетворения гениталий; любой, кто занимается этим, находится в когтях майи. Это относится не только к семейным людям, но и к тйаги, тем, кто дал обет отречения.

 Шри
Джагадананда Пандит в седьмой главе своей книги «Према-виварта» говорит:
ваираги бхаи грамйа-катха на шунибе кане
грамйа-варта на кахибе йабе милибе ане
свапане о на кара бхаи стри-самбхашана
грхе стри чхадийа бхаи асийачха вана
йади чаха пранайа ракхите гаурангера сане
чхота харидасера катха тхаке йена мане
бхала на кхаибе ара бхала на парибе
хрдайете радха-кршна сарвада севибе
«Брат мой, приняв отречение от мира, ты не должен слушать мирские разговоры или вступать в них при встрече с другими. Не помышляй о женщинах даже во сне. Принимая отречение, ты дал обет, который запрещает тебе общаться с женщинами. Если ты стремишься к общению с Чаитанйей Махапрабху, всегда помни случай с Чхотой Харидасом, которого отверг Господь. Никогда не ешь изысканных блюд и не носи роскошных нарядов, всегда оставайся смиренным и в глубине своего сердца служи Их Милостям Шри Шри Радха-Кришне».

Итак, того, кто контролирует эти шесть чувств — речь, ум, гнев, язык, желудок и гениталии — следует называть свами или госвами. Слово свами означает «хозяин», а госвами — это хозяин го, то есть «хозяин чувств». Принимая отречение, человек получает титул свами. Это не означает, что он является хозяином своей семьи, сословия или общины. Он должен быть хозяином своих чувств.

 Того,
кто не владеет чувствами, следует называть не госвами, а го-дасой, слугой чувств. Следуя по стопам шести Госвами Вриндавана, все свами и госвами должны посвятить свою жизнь трансцендентному любовному служению Господу. В противоположность этому го-дасы служат либо собственным чувствам, либо материальному миру. У них нет иного занятия. Прахлада Махараджа, объясняя смысл слова го-даса, называет такого человека аданта-го, то есть «тот, кто не владеет своими чувствами».
Аданта-го не может стать слугой Кришны. В «Шримад Бхагаватам» (7.5.30) Прахлада Махараджа
говорит:
матир на кршне паратах свато ва
митхо 'бхипадйета грхавратанам
аданта-гобхир вишатам тамисрам
пунах пунаш чарвита-чарвананам

«Те, кто намерены и дальше жить в материальном мире ради чувственных наслаждений, никогда не осознают Кришну, им не помогут ни собственные усилия, ни наставления других людей, ни коллективные обсуждения. Необузданные чувства тащат этих людей в темнейшие районы невежества, и они в безумии своем занимаются тем, что „жуют уже пережеванное“».

----------

